# Von Raspberry auf NAS zugreifen



## Stern1710 (18. Juli 2013)

Hallo
Heute ist mein Raspberry Pi angekommen
Nach dem Einrichten war einer der ersten Fragen meines Vaters, ob man damit auch auf unser "NAS" zugreifen kann.
Also mal gegoogelt, aber dort gibt es praktisch nur Anleitungen, wie man den Raspberry Pi als NAS einrichtet.

Das "NAS" ist ein selbst zusammengebautes System aus einem sparsammen AMDprozessor, 6TB Festplattenplatz, mit Windows XP 64-Bit

Bin schon gespannt auf eure Antworten

Mfg Stern1710

PS: Bin in Sachen Linux ein Neuling, aber traue mich, auch kompliziertere Sachen zu tun


----------



## Gast20140625 (18. Juli 2013)

Grundsätzlich kein Problem, habs aber selbst noch nicht probiert.

Hab zwar nen Raspberry, aber der läuft ohne Bildschirm als Server (ist selbst das NAS), kanns also nicht ausprobieren. 
Aber unter Ubuntu kann man ähnlich wie bei Windows im Dateimanager unter Netzerk usw. die ganzen Geräte im LAN sehen. Da müsste dann auch das Nas zu finden sein.


EDIT:
Findest du sowas nicht, machs über die Konsole.
Probiers mal mit der Anleitung hier. (ebenfalls nicht selbst getestet)


----------



## Kotor (18. Juli 2013)

Windows sieht Daten von Linux im LAN mittels einfachen Samba Freigaben ... und umgekehrt 

Samba Server

Edit: hab aber selbst noch keine Raspberry Pi ! - eventuell brauchst du auf deinem Windows NAS einfach nur Ordner freigeben. Im Explorer rechts klick auf den Ordner - Eigenschaften - Freigabe - Freigabe...

Nochmals Edit: mit NFS geht das natürlich auch


----------



## Stern1710 (18. Juli 2013)

Okay, aber was ist NFS


----------



## Kotor (18. Juli 2013)

nfs ist der link den *john201050*  angegeben hat 

NFS ...Network File System
Samba Server auf Linux (keine Ahung ob auf Raspberry Pi !!!, da ich keines habe)  .... erkennt zumindest Windows Netzwerkfreigaben im LAN


----------



## Stern1710 (19. Juli 2013)

Ja, Samba Server gibt es für Linux, probier ich mal aus


----------



## Dragonix (19. Juli 2013)

Wenn du Samba Freigaben nur mounten willst (also nix freigeben willst) brauchst du keinen Samba Server - dafür ist alles nötige schon im Kernel (cifs). Siehe diesbezüglich auch https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/LinuxCIFS_utils.
Die entsprechenden Tools sind höchstwahrscheinlich schon installiert.
Einfach mal
mount -t cifs //ip-oder-name/freigabe /wohin/solls/gemountet/werden
ausprobieren.
Genauer: Samba Client cifs, besonders interessant "Simulation von Rechten ohne CIFS-UNIX-Erweiterungen". Auch kannst du hier nachlesen, wie du einen entsprechenden Eintrag in der fstab zu formulieren hast - dann wird's bei jedem Starten gemountet.

Übrigens: Viele kennen's immernoch nicht: Wenn du auf deinem Raspberry (bzw. generell jede Linux Box) einen SSH Server laufen hast, kannst du dich damit von jedem anderen Rechner mit einem SSH Client (ssh, putty, ...) einloggen und (auf der Konsole, X Forwarding ist zu langsam, geht aber) arbeiten als ob du direkt dransitzen würdest. Dateitransfers gehen auch (scp, winscp, konqueror per fish://, ...)


----------

